

Ask HN: Who are some of the must-follow Twitter users? - karangoeluw

No, not Justin Bieber. Let&#x27;s post links to profiles of developers&#x2F;hustlers on Twitter who have amazing things to say, but don&#x27;t have as much exposure.<p>Requirements:<p>- must be active user<p>- may&#x2F;may not be very popular<p>- must be in software&#x2F;startup scene<p>GO.
======
callmeed
Here are a few of the software/startup people I follow. (I don't know any of
them personally but I've met/emailed a few)

@patio11

@asmartbear

@raganwald

@hnshah

@MikeIsaac

@shanley

@hunterwalk

@steveklabnik

@paulg

@pmarca

@jedgar

@ryanbigg

@zedshaw

@peterc

@DanielleMorrill

@naval

@VCdelta (this is a bot that tweets changes in VC portfolio pages)

~~~
tptacek
@pmarca is pretty great at Twitter, if a bit high-volume.

Also recommend:

@coda (Coda Hale)

@matthew_d_green (Matthew Green; if you follow him, you don't need to follow
any other crypto people)

@pinboard/@baconmeteor (Maciej Ceglowski)

@KirinDave (Dave Fayram)

~~~
callmeed
I meant to put you in there too ... sorry :/

~~~
tptacek
I am super noisy on Twitter. I've never recommended that anyone follow me. :)

------
gales
Aral Balkan - [https://twitter.com/aral](https://twitter.com/aral)

A very humble person, who hopes to empower people to own their own data.
Currently working on [http://indiephone.eu/](http://indiephone.eu/)

------
palcu
I've found out that following users in bulk will bring a lot of noise in my
Twitter feed. I suggest you make a separate list for new accounts that seem
interesting, and if someone is really worth following, go for it.

------
Tomte
Patrick Walton (@pcwalton) for Rust and general Mozilla stuff.

------
krrishd
Danielle Morill and Marc Andreesen are pretty popular, but still worth
mentioning here, some of the most valuable content on my feed comes from them.

------
megaman22
John Carmack

